# looking for sponsership



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

*looking for 1/10 oval sponsership*

Hello

My name is Russell Morris and i am looking for any sponsership for the rest of this season and for the next seasons coming up. I am looking for mostly motor and battery sponserships but anything else for oval pancars is welcome. i currently run in northern New York at R/C World and Raceway. I race a Leading Edge "The Edge" 1/10 scale oval pancar and am willing to switch to another chassis if i am sponsered for that. Thank You for your time.

Russell "Rusty Nutz" Morris


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

that would be the perfect life !! i keep trying to tell the wife i want to go on tour, but she aint gone for it yet !!


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Arent we all, Good luck it doesnt come easy. Stick with what your running, most sponsored drivers either have bought alot from companies and get discounts or get in the show when not expected at big events like snowbirds or some big sponsored race.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please do not post the same message across multiple forums (per our TOS). I deleted the other post.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry hank
wont happen again


RuStY nUtZ


----------



## Billy W (Jan 3, 2003)

Best way to get a deal is.. buy products and win with them..... and keep the comanies informed..


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Maybe this post was supposed to be a joke or maybe you're being serious but I'd like to maybe point out the obvious and don't go all postal on me.  If you or anyone else is going to be asking for a _sponsorship_ you might want to learn how to spell it first. I believe in the past it has also been posted on here that most of the time if you have to ask for the sponsorship.........you aren't ready for it. Companies find you, it's not normally the other way around. Go to big races, make the A-main, show good sportsmanship, and above all don't act like an idiot if somebody runs into you during the race.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Well said, Mr. Morgan! It takes tons of practice and knowledge, usually, to be considered. You have to start getting a good R/C resume which shows the types and frequency of races you attend and finishing positions. Good luck on your journey!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

SuperXRAY said:


> Well said, Mr. Morgan! It takes tons of practice and knowledge, usually, to be considered. You have to start getting a good R/C resume which shows the types and frequency of races you attend and finishing positions. Good luck on your journey!


Sometimes sponsorships take the fun out of the hobby. Sure, I'd love a small sponsorship myself, but for now, my sponsors are my paycheck.

One thing I learned, if you ask, you won't get. I was once told, if you attend the big races (snowbirs, iic, etc...) or even your local events, and you race well, someone will notice you. You have to prove not only that you can drive, but that you are willing to help.

You can walk up to people at the big races if you lets say "TQ" a qualifier, and say, "Hey I run your product, and I was happy to say it got me the TQ spot.. yadda yaddaa.." etc etc.

Good luck, hope all is well.


----------



## zoom jr. (Mar 28, 2005)

best place to pick up a sponcorship would probally be at a national event the snowbirds would be good if everyone wasn't so dang busy go to a race that has a hundred or so entrys and run a class that you feel most comfortable in.the most important advice is that you need to make the A main and dont go crazy and start hittin people in the main 


"stay calm go fast turn left"


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

RCMits has a point too. You do need to be willing to help whoever you can. Even though I'm attached to a sponsorship at this point, it doesn't pay everything. I still have to pay for entry fees, traveling, food, gas, electronics, etc. I love going to big races, but when it costs no less than $1,500 for someone in this area to go to the Snowbirds, it is pretty prohibitive. I think the only thing I could disagree with in a sponsorship are some of the factory drivers. I could cite examples, but I'm not going to trash talk anyone...most all of the factory guys earned their place at one time or another.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

oh.. and if you ever become a factory driver, please please please, turn marshall! I've seen so many factory drivers not marshall at club races, and it makes them seem snotty. ;-)


----------



## C Sweatt (Nov 4, 2005)

My Local Factory Sponsored Guys Turn Marshall And Help Everyone Out On A Weekly Basis.. A Group Of Awsome Guys.
Sandhills Local
Chris


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Rusty22
Do you have Microsoft Word?

I wanna show you something


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

yes i do

RuStY nUtZ


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

whats your email


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

u got a pm erock

RuStY nUtZ


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

newworld hobbies is looking for drivers, send them a race resume.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

i think newworld hobbies is only looking for nitro offroad racers

RuStY nUtZ


----------



## c-low74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Rusty22 said:


> i think newworld hobbies is only looking for nitro offroad racers
> 
> RuStY nUtZ


they are looking for onroad and offroad elec and gas


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

I sent them a resume and they accepted me, so send them your resume it wouldnt hurt and I run 99% 1/10th oval, they have all kinds of stuff you can use for oval, motors, batts,tools and I am sure there will be more to add since oval is big and would benifit them to carry certain products for oval racers. heres your chance, make sure you you update your race resume and attend big events, you will get noticed one day.-I am still waiting-lol after 16years


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

They accepted me too. Where you able to download the form they sent you? Mine is just a bunch of jumbled text.

Jerry


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

I was able to convert it a little and read what I needed to, but did send rob an email stating I was un able to read it. Try converting it to MSW you might be able to read something.


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I tried that as well, but nothing. I e-mailed Rob about it, maybe he can send something diffrent.

Jerry


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

how did you send them your resume?email of pm?

RuStY nUtZ


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

Both. It is a good idea to add results of your racing.

Jerry


----------



## omnis85 (Sep 26, 2005)

Rusty22 said:


> how did you send them your resume?email of pm?
> 
> RuStY nUtZ


Now is your chance to send it-anything and everything helps even if it means 10 bucks off-that adds up in the end, go to fusion and fill out there driver form, its a good possibilty you could get a semi sponsor from them, I did that about a year ago and was accepted but never bought anything from them because I was picked up by a differnet battery matcher and never looked back. but fusion is very good to.


----------

